# SIMULACION contador discreto 0-12



## garzon (Oct 30, 2009)

ops:buenas noches necesito simular este circuito pero no me sale que hago ayudenme si por favor 
buenas noches es mi segunda vez que publico una pregunta pero a la primera la pregunte pero no me la respondio nadie primeramente gracias por responder amigo quisiera pedirle un gran favor (suplicando para no salir de la electronica) me podria ayudar a hacer este circuito es que lo intente como me lo dijo pero no no lo pude simular en el simulador quisiera saber si pudiera contar con usted y me podria ayudar  a hacer la simulacion de ese circuito un contador 0-12 asincronico pues q   cuente hasta 12. cada vez que oprima un switch salga 1 otra ves el switch 2 y otro pulso  3 otro pulso 4, hasta que llegue a 12 y en 12 oprima un switch y se resetee 00 es que no eh podido por favor ayudame por favor es un trabajo final necesito simularlo por favor ayuda  se necesita hacer discreto osea con jk 7476 por favor ayuda   es que lo eh intentado mucho en el circuit maker pero no no sale.... por favor ayudarme


----------



## jl ramos (Oct 31, 2009)

hoye me gustaria ayudarte pero tines k ser mas especifico ademas a k te refieres con k sea discreto y el diagrama k subiste no se puede ver nada .

si lo querias hacer un contador asincronico que valla contando desde 0 hasta doce aqui te mando uno pero vi lo k estabas haciendo con los decodificadores para visualizar los numeros despues del 9 pero eso solo se logra cuando conectas contadores en cascada . asi k solo le puse led ala salida  para visualizar el numero en binario. ha otra cosa el diseño esta en proteus ,pero te mande el diagrama en word por si no tienes proteus. espero k te sirva


----------



## garzon (Oct 31, 2009)

buenas tardes amigo lo que quiero decir con contador discreto es que no puedo usar contadores osea 7490 esos son los que conosco como contadores en fin ese no es el caso. osea tengo que simularlo con 7476 con flip flop j k  si pero lo eh simulado pero no eh podido que cuente hasta doce si (cada vez que le oprima un switch cambie el numero osea asi 1.oprimo el switch 2, oprimo el switch 3, y asi sucesivamente hasta 12 y que en 12 le oprima otro switch y quede 00 y pues ahi se repite otra vez ) y el diagrama lo hice en circuit maker pero no se puede subir en ese y  copie el circuito en word pero no se ve no se pq entonces no se que hacer.

el circuito que me envio lo estube probando y pues no lo entiendo muy bien es que estoy muy mal en logica secuencial y combinacional y pues necesito la ayuda pues nos estan dejando muchos circuitos asi. Necesito que se visualice en display siete segmentos y pues lo intente con el montaje que me envio en proteus y pues no se como hacerle me encantaria si me pudiera ayudar a simular ese circuito que se visualice en 2 display de siete segmentos  ah y si tengo proteus por favor ayudame si


----------



## jl ramos (Oct 31, 2009)

para poder utilizar dos display necesitas obligatoriamente un codificador de binario a bcd puedes utilizar el 74185 aunke dejame decirte k es muy dificil de conseguir y no es simulable en el proteus. y con respecto a la logica secuencial no creo k se le pueda aplicar para usar dos display a menos k hagas un decodificador de binario a bcd cosa k no es facil ...suerte


----------



## knkmx (Mar 17, 2011)

hola yo quiero hacer el mismo contador de 0 a 12 pero que se a de maneera automatica si switchs ni nada de eso
podrian ayudarme se muy poco de contadores y eso
GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola knkmx

Puede ser que el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta sirva a tus propósitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## knkmx (Mar 17, 2011)

gracias MrCarlos
voy a implementarlo y luego comento que paso saludos y gracias


----------



## knkmx (Mar 20, 2011)

HOLA 
estoy implementando el diagrama que me enviaste MrCarlos Y ME SURGUIERON LAS SIGUIENTES DUDAS:
que mas  se conecta al 555 Y/O QUE VA ANTES DE ESTOy si las salidas q1 q2 q4 q8  antes del LS83
son las que entran en la nand triple debajo dels LS76

E

en el LS83 que es Cin y que es Cout
en el LS48 RBI, test RBO no se conectan 
en el LS76

asi mismo
en el LS76 que son las entradas S, CP, R en el data sheet del circuiton no estan estas entradas?
las entradas ddel 555 CP1, CP2  Q1 Q2
grcias pos su ayuda espero ,e puedan orientar.

SALUDOS


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola knkmx

El cuadrito con 5 terminales que dice en su parte superior 555 es el generador de pulsos que trae el CircuitMaker con el cual se desarrollo todo el circuito que adjunté. Debes diseñar con un 555 un generador que se adecue a tus necesidades.

Efectivamente los conectores marcados como Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8 van conectados a las entradas de la NAND que aparece donde lo mencionas.

En el LS83: Cin es Carry Input, Cout es Carry Out. Ninguna se utiliza pero Cin debe ser conectada a Gnd en este caso.

En el LS48: 
RBI es Ripple Blanking Input, para que no encienda el cero, es cierto cuando es alto, conéctalo a Gnd. Para que no afecte. 
Test es  Encender todos los segmentos para probarlos. Cierto cuando es alto, conéctalo a Gnd. Para que no afecte. 
RBO es Ripple Blanking Output. Cierto cuando es alto. En el caso de varios Display’s esta terminal se conecta a RBI de la siguiente cifra más significativa para que no encienda el cero. Claro cuando sea cero. 

En el LS76:
S es SET. Pone en SET (Q=1) al Flip-Flop. Cierta cuando es baja, se conecta a Vcc. Para que no afecte.
R es Reset. Pone en Reset (Q=0) al Flip-Flop. Cierta cuando es baja. Por medio de la NAND esta entrada R será cierta cuando el contador llegue a 13, por lo tanto se restablecen todos los Flip-Flop’s.
CP es la entrada de reloj, cierta en la transición negativa del pulso. Siempre que esto ocurra el Flip-Flop cambiará el estado de sus Q’s si las otras condiciones están listas para que lo haga.
En las hojas de datos del 74LS76 es muy probable que las entradas y salidas tengan otros nombres. Busca una correlación fijándote en el número de terminal.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## knkmx (Mar 20, 2011)

hola a todos en el foro
les comento que termine de implementar el diagrama que me hizo favor de enviar MrCarlos y no consigo que cambie los displays el que va de las entradas del LS85 solo se queda en 3 y el otro en 1, cabe mencionar que lo alimento todo con 5Vcc`el hize lo siguiente:

Para el 555
PATA 1 :tierra
Pata 2ush botton LUEGO ESTE a tierra
Pata 3:la conecte al CP del LS76 (CLOCK)
Pata 4:corriente Vcc
Pata 5:libre
Pata 6:capacitor 220microF
Pata 7:a una resistencia 220homs a corriente
Pata 8 :corriente Vcc


para la compuerta LS76 hize esto:
R=CLR=CLEAR
S=PR=PRESET
CP=CK=CLOCK

para la compuerta LS83:
Cin=C0=C"cero" patita 13 que conecte a tierra
B1=PATITA 11
B2=PATITA 7
B3=PATITA 4
B4=PATITA 16
A1=PATITA 10
A2=PATITA 8
A3=PATITA 3
A4=PATITA 1
S1=Σ1=PATA 9
S2=Σ2=PATA 6
S3=Σ3=PATA 2
S4=Σ4=PATA15

para la compuerta LS48:
A0=A de la compuerta
A1=B de la compuerta
A2=C de la compuerta
A3=D de la compuerta


----------



## atteradeathcult (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola perdon x revivir un tema viejo pero queria saber si alguien pudo hacer el circuito contador de MrCarlos? trate de hacerlo pero no me funciona... se queda marcando 3 y 1 en los displays...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola atteradeathcult

Lo hiciste en algún simulador ??
Adjunta el archivo que se genera con él.
Además de el archivo que se genera con tu simulador puedes adjuntar una imagen del circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

